# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  اضافه کردن دیتابیس به فایل خروجی برنامه در سی شارپ

## esmael_g

با سلام راستش خیلی دنبال این مورد گشتم اما هر کسی روشی رو میداد تو نت با این حال هیچ کدوم کار نکرد ممنون میشم کسی بلده تو این زمینه کمک کنه 

یک برنامه دارم می خوام ازش خروجی بگیرم که دارایی دیتابیس SQL server manegment هست یعنی دیتابیس رو اونجا ساختم با کمک advanced installer  هم ازش exe  گرفتم از پروژه 

روش های که امتحان کردم ساخت دیتابیس تو خود نرم افزار ادوانس بود 

اضافه کردن فایل های دیتابیس به درون پوشه نرم افزار اما هیچ کدوم جواب نداد و در سیستم هدف با ارور دیتابیس روبرو میشم ( زمان ساخت فایل exe برنامه های مثل sql server compact ( البته باهاش نه کار کردم نه روش کاریش رو بلدم اما یکی می گفت همین که اضافه کنی حله که نبود )
Sql server express localdb 2017 ( خود نرم افزار بنده 2017 هست ) 

کلا این موارد رو به برنامه اضافه کردم و تو نرم افزار تیکشون رو زدم رو سیستم هدف نصب میشه اما مشکل همچنان پا برجاست خواهشا راهی بلد هستید کمک کنید لطفا

----------

